

New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg takes coding course - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16440126

======
AznHisoka
Didn't Bloomberg know some programming since he basically created the original
Bloomberg terminal?

~~~
bproper
He created that terminal in the pre-PC era and hasn't officially worked at
Bloomberg in over a decade while he has been Mayor.

~~~
brown9-2
The latter doesn't really detract from the former. And the pre-PC era still
involved programming.

